# Galway vs Dublin for shopping



## Daisy Jones (13 Jul 2008)

I am in a serious crisis.  I am attending a family wedding this coming weekend and my dress has been damaged.  It can not be fixed.  I need to buy something special for this wedding.  Would I have a better chance of something different in small boutiques in Galway or just going to Dublin and hitting Grafton Street.  I am in such a panic I am not thinking straight.


----------



## Hillsalt (13 Jul 2008)

I am a man living in Galway but I cannot answer your question. That said, Galway has a lot of boutiques, many of which are open late on Thursday and Friday nights. Many of the big chains are here tooo like BT, Debenhams, M&S as well as designer shops. Obviously, there is a bigger choice in Dublin. 

For what it's worth, my _thirty something_ wife always manages to pick up something locally for weddings etc. 

What age bracket are you in? 

I suggest that you post a question in the Galway section of www.boards.ie


----------



## dem_syhp (13 Jul 2008)

I'm not a big shopper, however, I wouldn't have thought Grafton Street that good these days -seems to be more jewelry shops than clothes! 

I'd have said there was more in the Dundrum centre - however it's mainly "high street". 

If you are small (size 8 - 10), I've think the kildare discount place is good - coast, karen millen, plus others.  it's all a season out, some more unusual shops.  However generally more in the smaller sizes.   

Can't speak for Galway.    

But why not go for something very simple/classic in your wardrobe!  Say LBD - little black dress with new accessories?  I've panic bought something only to realise there were better options in what I already owned.


----------



## mercman (13 Jul 2008)

Are you sure that you cannot have the existing outfit repaired. Fantastic seamstress in Moycullen or brilluant dressmaker in Ballinrobe. Mrs.Merc swears by them both. From what she tells me thew shops in Galway are pretty useless, but meant to be a great range in Castlebar.


----------



## becky (13 Jul 2008)

I saw some nice outfits in Jamals window and the other shop just across the road.

The 2 streets that run along Dehahams also have some nice shops.  

Galway would not be a shopping mecca but has some nice stuff if you know where you are going.


----------



## g1g (13 Jul 2008)

wouldn't waste time going to Dublin. Panic buying in an unfamiliar area never works in my opinion.


----------



## DeclanP (13 Jul 2008)

Am told Collette Latchford in Galway — beside Debenhams — is quite good. Again depending on OP age. There's also bound to be something in Next that will suit for a wedding. After that, I am out of my depth


----------



## Daisy Jones (29 Jul 2008)

Hi everybody  I just wanted to say thanks for your advice.  I ended up buying a LBD in a local shop and with the help of a dressmaker and some new accessories was good to go.  
Thank you all, DJ


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Jul 2008)

I find in Dublin theres a lot of the same shops. Not always more different shops.


----------



## Sheatsea (31 Jul 2008)

I know I am too late but Monsoon in Dundrum is great ~ what a selection and the Sales Staff are great too


----------



## Hillsalt (31 Jul 2008)

Sheatsea said:


> I know I am too late but Monsoon in Dundrum is great ~ what a selection and the Sales Staff are great too



There is a Monson in Galway, opposite Brown Thomas.


----------

